# Second Badazz Cooking Party at jim t's



## jim t

Chris (badazzchef) and his better half Jenny have volunteered to co-host another party with me. Mark it on your calender April 17...

Same as last year, bring a side dish, a little fish if you have some, and if there's something you'd like to see cooked in any special way, or just to dare our chef to make it edible (nothing poisonous of course), bring it along. Rember his motto is, "If you can kill it, I can grill it!"

Kids are invited too, I have a pool and a pond. Last year the kids loved the pool andenjoyed fishing for bass out of the pond and caught quite a few bass, so I'll have a small trophy for biggest bass. Bring a fishing rod for the kids.

There'll be a keg of beer, bushwhackers, and wine provided, plus some other drinks to clean out the liquor cabinet. If you have a favorite concoction you'd like to share, bring the fixins and a blender if necessary.

It's the weekend of the Cobia Invitational. If you're fishing that day, don't worry about cleaning up, bring an extra set of cloths and a towel, take a shower here and share your catch. I'm a pilot so I have tons of those little soaps and shampoos from hotels.

Details to follow...

Jim


----------



## Splittine

We'll be there again, had a great time last year.


----------



## Deeplines

Dang, I'll be gone that weekend unless I get a new job and get on a different sked. :banghead


----------



## Jamielu

_*Marking my calendar right now!! Can't wait! :letsdrink:letsdrink*_


----------



## Ultralite

dale and i will be there too and my money is on micha mixon on the biggest bass...enjoyed it last year and thanks jimt and chef and jenny...i suppose i can shuck some oysters...


----------



## Ocean Man

Sounds good Jim, its marked on my calender.I will figure out something to bring.


----------



## H2OMARK

We'll be there. Had a great time last year and was hoping it was going to be an annual party. Jim's a great host and Chefs cooking goes without saying.


----------



## BananaTom

*I missed last year, not this year, see ya Jim!!!!*


----------



## Splittine

> *Ultralite (2/22/2010)*dale and i will be there too and my money is on micha mixon on the biggest bass...enjoyed it last year and thanks jimt and chef and jenny...i suppose i can shuck some oysters...


Ill bring another sack this year if you're volunteering to shuck'em again.


----------



## Ultralite

> *Splittine (2/22/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ultralite (2/22/2010)*dale and i will be there too and my money is on micha mixon on the biggest bass...enjoyed it last year and thanks jimt and chef and jenny...i suppose i can shuck some oysters...
> 
> 
> 
> Ill bring another sack this year if you're volunteering to shuck'em again.
Click to expand...

deal...can't remember the screen name but i remenber the couple that were baking some...man that was good...

i'll bring all the other stuff...


----------



## 69Viking

Calendar marked, sounds like a good time! :letsdrink


----------



## spear em

can the Mobile Rig Divers attend ? and by the way, someone said sack.


----------



## bonita dan

> *Ultralite (2/22/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (2/22/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ultralite (2/22/2010)*dale and i will be there too and my money is on micha mixon on the biggest bass...enjoyed it last year and thanks jimt and chef and jenny...i suppose i can shuck some oysters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill bring another sack this year if you're volunteering to shuck'em again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> deal...can't remember the screen name but i remenber the couple that were baking some...man that was good...
> 
> 
> 
> i'll bring all the other stuff...
Click to expand...



I don't recall any roasted oysters at Jims house Mike. Maybe your mistaking the party at Mitch and Lanes when Skip and Carmen(the lastcasts) made the rockafella stuff? One too many Jellobombs perhaps?


----------



## jim t

> *spear em (2/22/2010)*can the Mobile Rig Divers attend ? and by the way, someone said sack.


EVERYBODY is invited!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *jim t (2/22/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *spear em (2/22/2010)*can the Mobile Rig Divers attend ? and by the way, someone said sack.
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYBODY is invited!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

Jim,

If I can get away from the little ones and the wife for a little me time, I'll be there. Enjoy that sun on the back porch. That BGE will have plenty of light now.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

mark me down as a "maybe".. gotta check with the better half to make sure we dont have plans for that weekend. ill let ya know jim


----------



## Snagged Line

Us 2 party crashers wanna come..............Dennis & Donna


----------



## on the rocks

> *bonita dan (2/22/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ultralite (2/22/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Splittine (2/22/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ultralite (2/22/2010)*dale and i will be there too and my money is on micha mixon on the biggest bass...enjoyed it last year and thanks jimt and chef and jenny...i suppose i can shuck some oysters...
> 
> 
> 
> Ill bring another sack this year if you're volunteering to shuck'em again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> deal...can't remember the screen name but i remenber the couple that were baking some...man that was good...
> 
> i'll bring all the other stuff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't recall any roasted oysters at Jims house Mike. Maybe your mistaking the party at Mitch and Lanes when Skip and Carmen(the lastcasts) made the rockafella stuff? One too many Jellobombs perhaps?
Click to expand...

no danny boy...there was a couple (military) that were baking as fast as i could shuck...been trying to find the pics:banghead...anyway, if you bringem' chase, i will shuck....that didn't come out right....and i found out it is karmen w/ a k and skip...mean pool sharks...

and i've come to have been known as the "otis" of these bashes and perhaps have captured the b-dan crown:moonoke

mikendale


----------



## bluffman2

> *Jamielu (2/22/2010)*_*Marking my calendar right now!! Can't wait! :letsdrink:letsdrink*_


i might need to hitch hike from Goula! :letsdrink


----------



## jim t

DoubleD (Dustin) and his wife Judy (she brought the lumpia), were roasting oysters...

Jim


----------



## on the rocks

> *jim t (2/22/2010)*DoubleD (Dustin) and his wife Judy (she brought the lumpia), were roasting oysters...
> 
> Jim


that's them jimt:clap knew i hadn't lost what's left of my mind...thanks again for doing this...great time and if you can make this event, you'll eat well and meet so many good folks from the forum and more...


----------



## Runned Over

I brought the boys last year and had a BLAST!!! My boys still want to catch a BullShark beacause Chris made it taste so good!!!! :clap

Jim, it sure is mighty nice of you to offer up that beautiful house for a bash. :usaflag

I will most certainly will be there! (unless the Sgt Maj says otherwise!!! :reallycrying)


----------



## Garbo

> *jim t (2/22/2010)*Chris (badazzchef) and his better half Jenny have volunteered to co-host another party with me. Mark it on your calender April 17...
> 
> Same as last year, bring a side dish, a little fish if you have some, and if there's something you'd like to see cooked in any special way, or just to dare our chef to make it edible (nothing poisonous of course), bring it along. Rember his motto is, "If you can kill it, I can grill it!"
> 
> Kids are invited too, *<U>I have a pool and a pond.</U>* Last year the kids loved the pool andenjoyed fishing for bass out of the pond and caught quite a few bass, so I'll have a small trophy for biggest bass. Bring a fishing rod for the kids.
> 
> There'll be a keg of beer, bushwhackers, and wine provided, plus some other drinks to clean out the liquor cabinet. If you have a favorite concoction you'd like to share, bring the fixins and a blender if necessary.
> 
> It's the weekend of the Cobia Invitational. If you're fishing that day, don't worry about cleaning up, bring an extra set of cloths and a towel, take a shower here and share your catch. I'm a pilot so I have tons of those little soaps and shampoos from hotels.
> 
> Details to follow...
> 
> Jim


*Caddy Shack Line. *

*"I have a Pool anda Pond.......The Pond would be better for you". *



*Bump -BTW*


----------



## Downtime2

I really enjoyed the last one, certainly will try to attend this one.....


----------



## SheYakFishr

Dale... ummmm... are you bringing grouper... like LAST year??? :hungry laffs... THAT was the BEST tasting stuff I swear! I'll even bring my OWN fork... HEHEHHE ... and maybe you and Jamie won't have to do an Grouper Intervention... :reallycrying LMAO Who knows... ? :doh :letsdrink


----------



## on the rocks

> *SheYakFishr (2/23/2010)*Dale... ummmm... are you bringing grouper... like LAST year??? :hungry laffs... THAT was the BEST tasting stuff I swear! I'll even bring my OWN fork... HEHEHHE ... and maybe you and Jamie won't have to do an Grouper Intervention... :reallycrying LMAO Who knows... ? :doh :letsdrink


I am pretty sure there will be grouper Pam...and Jamie and I will be there to see that you don't eat it all...oke


----------



## Jamielu

> *Ultralite (2/22/2010)*dale and i will be there too and my money is on micha mixon on the biggest bass...enjoyed it last year and thanks jimt and chef and jenny...i suppose i can shuck some oysters...


Mike, if Micha was gonna be here, my money would definitely be on him for the biggest bass. However, he'll be up here two weeks before that for spring break, so by the time the party rolls around, he'll be back down in Vero.:crying


----------



## badazzchef

This will be a rockin good time as always...from my end I am bringing:

Sushi grade yellowfin to sear

Kung Pao Grouper reduction

Stuff to make the Panko crusted Oysters with Hoisin Glaze and Wasabi Slaw (Gulf Coast Recipe Contest winner!)

What I need is something purely exotic...something that is absolutely mind boggling with the potential to be good...With this much advance this year I may try to acquire some sandfleas and cook them.

Would also like to try some local fishes with a bad or unknown stigma. For example lets do a white trout test also pinfish, gafftopsail etc.

I am also going to try and get some kind of really exotic game. I got a lead on kangaroo...but DAMN its high...yall let me know what you think! I know its gonna be a blast!

Oh and the Double D's HAVE to be there


----------



## Ultralite

> *badazzchef (2/23/2010)*
> 
> Kung Pao Grouper reduction
> 
> Stuff to make the Panko crusted Oysters with Hoisin Glaze and Wasabi Slaw (Gulf Coast Recipe Contest winner!)


that's all i need to hear...and keep pam away from the kung pao grouper...those sters' are the bomb!..


----------



## Travis Gill

How about some manatee or porpoise?


----------



## on the rocks

> *badazzchef (2/23/2010)*This will be a rockin good time as always...from my end I am bringing:
> 
> Sushi grade yellowfin to sear
> 
> Kung Pao Grouper reduction
> 
> Stuff to make the Panko crusted Oysters with Hoisin Glaze and Wasabi Slaw (Gulf Coast Recipe Contest winner!)
> 
> What I need is something purely exotic...something that is absolutely mind boggling with the potential to be good...With this much advance this year I may try to acquire some sandfleas and cook them.
> 
> Would also like to try some local fishes with a bad or unknown stigma. For example lets do a white trout test also pinfish, gafftopsail etc.
> 
> I am also going to try and get some kind of really exotic game. I got a lead on kangaroo...but DAMN its high...yall let me know what you think! I know its gonna be a blast!
> 
> Oh and the Double D's HAVE to be there


Got to do some Cajun Oysters Chris...Imade them over Mardi Gras weekend and they were a big hit with the crowd. They were winners too...:clap


----------



## nextstep

damn 

with jims hospitality

and badazzs culinary skills

this has to be the meet up of the year

i hope we can attend!!!

:bowdown 

its definitely bad azz


----------



## bonita dan

Must have missed the grilled oysters due to late arrival or fantastic scenery.:mmmbeer Apologies to Karmen for the mis-spelling.


----------



## DoubleD

Unfortunately I won't be able to make this one so someone else will have to cook the oysters :banghead I leave the begining of April to start my PCS to Guam, but Judi will be there with her signature lumpia.


----------



## jim t

Yo Chef...

Reading another thread...two cans of Spam and a half a dozen cans of Beanie Weenieswill be on the countertop...:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil

Your motto says "If you can kill it, I can grill it..." Well I'm pretty sure some parts of both were alive at one time or another. Then again... maybe not.

Jim


----------



## SheYakFishr

Dangggg.. I'll have to miss it this year! Have some grouper for me....:reallycrying I hadn't realized... but the annual Kid's Fishing Clinic downtown Pensacola is THAT day and this will be my 4th year volunteering. They changed the date to April 17th so it wouldn't be so hot for everyone... with over a thousand kids last year showing up.



Have fun for me!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Snagged Line

Pam, I will seek out the fish dip and try to depleate it for you..................:hungry


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *Snagged Line (3/20/2010)*Pam, I will seek out the fish dip and try to depleate it for you..................:hungry




Nooooo... it's not fish dip... it is... Kung Pao Grouper!!!! OMGGGGG.. almost makes you bite your finger tips off... :doh then it's the fish dip... HAHAHHAHA :hungry :hungry


----------



## jim t

Pam,

Please try to show up after the event...

For Chris... I got a gift set of curry powders, can you whip up a light fish curry?

Jim


----------



## Jason

I'd love ta make it,but working weekends :banghead:banghead:banghead I bet it'll be a big time!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## on the rocks

> *jim t (3/23/2010)*Pam,
> 
> Please try to show up after the event...
> 
> For Chris... I got a gift set of curry powders, can you whip up a light fish curry?
> 
> Jim


he's out back right now jim...with a boat load of boys, dads from arkansas...fixin' to step down there and see how they are doing...

i love curry spices and this year, even though i might be shucking oysters, i'm going to stop and enjoy some food...got one piece of grouper last year and no tuna...jamielu tried to get me to eat a piece of fried hard head catfish and i beat the urge to try it...:sick

mike


----------



## corrinas2

man maybe i should come see how they r doing


----------



## jim t

Okay... it's a week away!!!

We need fish. "redfish, bluefish... one fish two fish..."

I have 5 month oldYFT, some wahoo, but we need yourfish too. 

In fact, if you catch a ladyfish, Gafftopsail Catfish, Ruby Red Lips,Bonita... clean it, scale it, leave the head on and freeze it. After say, Wednesday, keep it fresh on ice in a bag in thereefer.

We triedsaltwater hardheads last year (very mushy and very fishy, but edible) so we don't need those.

We can also use mudbugs, oysters, crabs, whatever you catch or would like to contribute.

There'll be a keg of Bud Lite, some white wine, red wine, Bushwackers and brown water...

We also need some sides and somefreshor frozen "normal" fish.

If you haven't read the whole thread, there's a partyat my house on the west side of town on Saturday, 17 April for all comers.

Badazzchef and his much better half Jenny are co-hosting. Chris is again show us he can cook ANYTHING!!! So far I've also gotten a couple cans of SPAM and a few cans of the quintessential fishing trip food, Vienna sausages...

Ideas to challenge the chef are welcome...

Maybe you don't know how to blacken... just walk up and ask...

We'll also need tables and chairs again this year.

KIDS ARE WELCOME

There's a pool and a pond... a Bass Tourney for the kids so bring a pole and your favorite bait. (catch and release please unless it's his/her first fish or a trophy)

Even if you've been fishing all day, bring a towel and a change of cloths... plenty of showers.

Big Green Egg, gas grill, double oven, Viking stove with grill, griddle and 4 burners...

West side of P'cols near Perdido Key, starts around 3:00 pm till...

Jim


----------



## DoubleD

I'll have Judi bring some Halibut to go along with her lumpia since she won't eat it.


----------



## jim t

Thanks Dustin...

I'm also interested in BGE recipes... if we can find enough recipes at about the same temp, that'd be great. Or quicker recipes that we can change up on the temp.

I have a placesetter (seldom used)and a pizza plate (never used)... bring your fixin's or tell me what to buy.

Jim


----------



## Hot Reels

I will bring some award winning maple chicken (BGE at about 350 with platesetter)

Thanks

Sky


----------



## jim t

Okay girls and boys,

Time to keep your trash fish and keep it FRESH!!!

Bonita, Sail Cats, over slot redfish (caught in ALABAMA)... no hardhead cats needed. Sting rays... etc.

Just gut them and scale them, pack them on ice.

The party is SATURDAY, I can come pick up your fresh catch if you are not coming to the party...

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## FishnLane

Just a quick post before the siesta of the PFF site. Mitch and I are looking forward to attending. Who all will be attending???


----------



## Splittine

We are probably not going to make it, have some family coming over.


----------



## jim t

Before the site shuts down... here's a map to the party:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Pensacola&1s=FL&1a=S+Blue+Angel+Pkwy+%26+Sorrento+Rd&1z=32507&1y=US&1l=30.360575&1g=-87.35873&1v=INTERSECTION&2c=Pensacola&2s=FL&2a=17+Arapaho+Dr&2z=32507-8736&2y=US&2l=30.32994&2g=-87.4309&2v=ADDRESS

Starts at 3:00 goes till ???

My phone number: 850-492-4407

Cell: 850-525-1859



Jim


----------



## jim t

Copy that down and pass the word please...

Jim


----------



## Ocean Man

I should make it, have to do some work in the garden first.


----------



## jim t

Still going on... people showing now


----------



## SandyKeys

WOW!! A day late and a doller short, as always!! Sorry I missed all you guys! Hope to see you all soon over at our place in May for our Celebration of Union!


----------



## SheYakFishr

Hope you guys had a blast!!! After the Kid's Fishing Clinic... I went with some other Blackwater Pyrates and we camped out at Skull Island... Had a BLAST there!!! Had way too much fun.....:w00t:

There is always next time JimT.....


----------



## Runned Over

Results? Pictures? (No pictures of anyone holding a spinning rod differently!!!)

We sure had a great time and my youngest had a blast cuttin up with Chris!!!


----------



## fishn4real

Ok, here you go Scott, and all. Was out of town; heck I was in Misery, but got back OK, so here are some shots from the bash. Lane & I decided to play like Clay and showed up 3 hours late. And as Clay would say, it was unintentional for sure.

The first pic is a couple of Alluring Ladies showing off their earrings for the camera (I think), and yes Rundover that is you in the middle. (Can't post but one pic per posting, so will post others when bugs are worked out.)


----------



## fishn4real

Ok, so it's been a few days since I last tried, so I will attempt to post up the rest of the pics.And it is definitely O.K. to "Caption".

Not sure; either talking about the gator that was caught, or the 4" monster Bass that Chris caught.









Caught him with his mouth open. Oh, that's not different.




















Ladies..lovely ladies.










At least you are paying attention...or is that a glaze I see?





















Jamielu









Captain Wood










Hmm?












Hmm?










The real hit of the party!










Jim thanks for great bash. Can't wait for the next one. Lane said she would bring more of the "prime rib".


----------

